# Marcum hand held



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Anybody tried the marcum hand held ice troller and if so how is it.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the old single beam showdown and like it. It's very accurate. I can tell when my waxy is gone by looking at the bar

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

fishincontrol said:


> I have the old single beam showdown and like it. It's very accurate. I can tell when my waxy is gone by looking at the bar
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ditto, I have the older single beam with the action pack as well and for the price it cant be beat, I have absolutely no complaints.

I am selling mine though if your interested, not b/c I don't like it , but only because I got a new Lowrance ice system for Xmas.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Do you have to hold it in your hand or is there a case or something that it sits in also.


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

How much are u selling for and is it still available thanks


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

killingtime said:


> Do you have to hold it in your hand or is there a case or something that it sits in also.


You can buy a base for it and it will be just like the showdown just smaller display

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## aaronl740 (Dec 11, 2012)

Killingtime I bought the marcum troller showdown 2.0 with the action pack this year. I can tell you this it is a great sonar for the money does everything i would need. It is very easy to use and will for sure help your fishing. I have caught fish that normally I wouldnt of even known they were there ( 20ft of water fish at 10ft of water).I would by it again no problem. I will say this it is a little top heavy in the action pack without the 12 volt battery in the holder it kinda wants to fall forward when you pick it but not a major problem. hope this helps good luck.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks everybody for there input it really helps. At how far down is this unit accurate 50 feet or so.


----------



## aaronl740 (Dec 11, 2012)

This unit has a range up to 120ft. Check the marcum website it has all specs on this unit. There are also a couple good reviews online also.


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been using the Shadow Toller for most of a week and am beginning to get the hang of it. I believe that I will like it. Yesterday, I could see gills suspended that no way would I have know about otherwise. The lure had to SIT at there level for 15 or so seconds before they would take it. On a normal drop, you just went thru them on the way towards the bottom. Five stars is my opinion.


----------

